# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsmeer

## Joa

'k Heb nogal last van overtollig oorsmeer

Oren uitspuiten of wattenstaafjes vindt ik niet. Heeft er iemand ervaring met oorkaarsen, earscratchers of earex.
Wat is handig om te gebruiken?

----------

ik heb er ook last van gehad, ga naar de dokter en vraag om goeie druppels. de mijne zaten destijds in een geel flesje en mijn oren hoefden niet uitgespoten te worden

----------


## Joa

Ik heb een paar dagen geleden een earscratcher online gekocht en ik moet zeggen dat ik tot nog toe tevreden ben. Natuurlijk nog even afwachten op lange termijn. Mocht het niet werken, dan ga ik gewoon die oordruppels is proberen

Bedankt in ieder geval

----------

